# Crimson Dawn - Recruitment Thread



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Decided to try and GM, I hope you will enjoy it as much as I hope I will.


Story:

_*A Crimson Fists RP*_

The Crimson Fists, descendants of the Imperial Fists, and infamous heroes against the green tide. Their history is awash with thousands of bloody fights and campaigns against the orks menace, most important of which a battle for the chapter's survival on their homeworld. Decades have gone by since the Rynn's World Massacre, and the chapter stands able to to claim its return to half strength from near destruction.

The rebuilding was hard fought, but in the end the Fists laid claim to one of the most ancient of their tenets: they are the sons of mighty Rogal Dorn and they never give up without fighting to the last; be it on the battlefield or within their very genetics.

When the call for aid from battlefleet Zermund is received, the Fists can't ignore the plea and send what forces they can. The strike cruiser, "Crimson Dawn", is dispatched with half of the 4th company under the command of captain Ardias Syth. They are charged with aiding the forces of the Imperium and to break the back of WAAAGH!!! The Crimson Fists must keep the Fledren sector out of xeno clutches!

Despite the urgency of the plea, it has still take seven weeks of warp travel; seven weeks of waiting to bring death to one of the most hated of enemies. Breaking free from the warp on the outer rim of the system where the most recent battles were taking place; the Fists have arrived just in time to make sure that the world of Ulzor IV be where the ork advance is stopped.

The waiting is at an end, the Crimson marines shall make high orbit within the hour. It is time for the strike teams to ready themselves, to unleash slaughter upon the foe soon.

Characters:

Being the first 40k RP im GMing and one of the first RPs I ever GMed I will play as the squads sergeant.

You are not Rynn's world veterans. 

Name: (no nicknames please, this I leave to the other players).

Age: (35 - 65 something like that.)

Appearance: (what do you look like, scars, height, weight, hair color, 
whatever you want to add. Armor will be at the colors of the chapter.http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Crimson_Fists)

Personality: (What are you like, are you nice and talkative, or are you a heartless bastard...)

Background:

Weapons:

Equipment:

Class: (Space Marine, heavy weapons, special weapons, apothecary.)
Space Marine: 3 - 4
Heavy Weapons Marine: Reserved to Angel of Blood.
Special Weapons Marine: 1
Apothecary:1


Weapons:
Ranged weapons of choice: Bolt pistol, bolter. (both or just one, your choise)
Special Weapons: Meltagun, flamer, plasmagun. (only one)
Heavy Weapons: Missile launcher, heavy bolter, heavy flamer (only one)
Close Combat Weapons: Combat blades, knife. (up to two knifes and one combat blade)


Equipment: frag\krak grenades, one marines may take melta bombs, another marine may take an auspex. (Up to three frag or krak grenades, two melta bombs, one auspex)

A veteran marine will be able to carry a chain weapon instead of a combat blade.

Heavy and special marines may carry only a bolt pistol and a combat blade.

If you get any questions, PM me ask me on MSN which I wrote below.

Rules: Have fun following them or leave.
1. Quite clear, no godmodding, you want to kill someone and you dont know if you can PM me or ask me on messenger, [email protected].
2. Keep your posts focused on game, off topic comments or questions should be asked in recuritment thread.
3. Do not maim or kill other players without their permission.
4. A minimum post length of 5 sentences. More will be always welcome
5. I want you to post at least once every three days. Faster posting means faster RP.
6. I reserve all rights to kill of a character or "ban" you from the RP.
7. Have fun.


There is still more place for 
Space Marine: 2
If there will be a demand I'm sure that I can handle a bit more marines.



Players:
Gorechild as Brother Marcus Ramirez - Space Marine.
Warsmith40 as Brother Miguel Orthus - Space Marine.
The Thunder of KayVaan as Brother Apothecary Alberic Ferenski - Apothecary.
Angel of Blood as Brother Elias Kalon - heavy weapons Space Marine.
G0arr as Brother Vermian Lestron - Special weapons Space Marine.
Ultra111 as Brother Khiron Laertes - Space Marine.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Would like to get in on this. Got to go back to work now though so won't get a character sheet up till later, but if i could reserve the heavy slot that would be great


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sure you got it.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Very interested in this rp but wont be able to post up a character till later tonight if you wouldn't mind holding a standard marine slot for me. thanks


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Name: Brother Miguel Orthus

Age: 75

Appearance: 275cm tall with iron grey stubble hair, a vertical scar over his right eye, and flinty blue-grey eyes. Lean but well muscled with relatively angular facial features. Generally has an grim yet eager expression etched on his face.

Personality: Orthus enjoys irony, sarcasm, and the thrill of battle. He is direct and somewhat impatient, but has a focus and dedication to his Chapter and the Imperium. Somewhat sociable compared to some of the other more dour members of the Chapter.

Background: Brother Orthus was recruited into the Chapter several years after Waaagh! Snagrod devastated Rynn's World, and he has been working hard to earn his place amongst the Fists. He has a penchant for mid- to close-range combat, using, bolt, blade, and fist to sunder his enemies. His love of explosives is matched only by his stubborn refusal to lose a fight without good cause. He served admirably in the assault role until his reassingment to his current tactical squad of the 4th Company. In this role, he has been the first in and the last out of nearly every engagement he has been called upon to fight. He acquired the scar over his right eye battling the hated greenskins during one of the many campaigns of vengeance after the Rynn's World conflict, slaying an ork nob single-handed and barely preserving his natural eye. Upon finishing the kill, he turned to his brothers, asking "Know where I can find another of these bastards?"

Weapons: Bolter, Bolt Psitol, Combat Blade

Equipment: 3 Frags, 2 Melta Bombs

Class: Tactical Marine/Demolitions


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Name: Brother Apothecary Alberic Ferenski

Age: 57

Apperance: Dark Brown Short hair, Deep royal blue eyes with a hint of green. Roughly 258cm Tall with a Lean but average Marine body shape. Has a Wolf Tattoo on right side of Head.

Personality: Friendly but often the silent type and will usally only respond in battle with tactical information. Stout and stubbon, just like the chapter, He refuses to back down in battle and will press forwards without support in order to save a brother marine's gene-seed.

Background: Born with a violent Childhood, A slum clinc took him in as an apprentice to teach the art of medical science. When the chapter took him in for recruitment, he was a natural at Being a field medic. As a scout his most reconised accomplishment was when him and his squad were behind enemy lines and the Sergeant had been posioned with an unknow toxin able to overcome his organs. Using His intiative, he managed to save the sergeant and the squad completed their mission. After the mission, The sergeant recommended him for an Apothecary position and has ever since served as one.

Weapons: Bolt pistol, Combat Blade

Equipment: Frags, Narthecium and reductor

Class: Medic


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Gorechild - Yes, you have a slot saved for you 

Warsmith40 - You are in 

The Thunder of KayVaan - All good you are also in 

Also I wanted to say to all three of you, welcome to the Roleplaying community as Ive never seen you here before ^^

Everyone else who wants to join, I should have stated this before. You are not Rynn's world veterans.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just curious, what kind of wargear will we earn as we play? I have images of a power fist dancing in my head :biggrin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You shall see as the game unfolds...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Warsmith40 said:


> Just curious, what kind of wargear will we earn as we play? I have images of a power fist dancing in my head :biggrin:


Out of curiosity, what makes you think that you will be getting more gear? I mean, seeing as you are playing a regular squad; why would you be getting extra stuff? Its not as if what you will begin with is not going to be very powerful.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

@darkreever: I don't particularly see that as relevant because 1 you aren't running the RP, 2 it could represent acheiving veteran status as the RP goes on (I don't expect it immediately), and 3 I don't see you signed up for the RP.

Just saying.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Perhaps seek out some facts before making judgments:wink:

I may not be in this RP, it may not be mine, but Komanko did speak with me about it and ask for some help/suggestions and still welcomes them. Actually, if we are to be perfectly honest, I pretty much wrote the story bit in the first post, the age restriction, that you ignored I might add, the weapon and equipment loadouts, and single veteran marine were all things I came recommended. (If you would like the PM to see that each of those are taken verbatim I would be happy to show you; note I am in no way opposed to this.)


Also, what does being in the RP or not have to do with legitimate questions regarding someone just assuming something like the players will be getting 'better' gear anyway? Its a perfectly legitimate set of questions, my first post.

Some people assume that even though you play space marines, each one has to be this super special, super unique, epic badass who can take on armies so that they can stand out from the others. Problem is, when everyone does that, you all begin to look the same, and you sacrifice personality and quirks for it no less.


Things like the bolter, bolt pistol, chainsword, and combat blade are more than enough for anything you will likely find yourself up against anyway.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

I assumed nothing. It was mostly in jest, even while I dream of my mighty power fist swinging hero, I'm quite fond of the good ol' bolter. Plus it was framed as a good-natured question, not an expectation or demand. And props for the RP if it's your brainchild. I'm not entirely sure what I said to elicit such a response lol


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lack of tone, the post felt more like not feeling the need to answer because I have nothing to do with this RP and there were a few reasons behind the not answering.

To make sure the record is straight, this RP is not mine, it is entirely Komanko's. He merely used things I came up with or suggested; the idea itself is his, and the story (the whole thing, not that little bit up top) is his.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Brother Marcus Ramirez

Age: 38

Appearance: 7'8" approx. 316 lbs, leaner than your stock marine but just as fit. Messy short brown hair with a thin chinstrap beard all the way down to a small jagged goat. Steel blue-gray eyes.

Personality: Stubborn, fiercely loyal, and a bit of a glory hunter on the field. Out of combat he is pleasant and sociable but still holds onto a few superstitions from his deathworld upbringing (such as if you look into someones eyes as you kill then they are forced to be your slave in the afterlife)

Background: Not too much is known of his life before becoming a marine just the loose superstitions that remain. His time in the scouts saw him excel becoming a notable marksman but a bit of a brawler in close combat. They were used as a hit squad of sorts sent to hunt high priority targets which accounts for his glory hunting ways. Still relatively fresh to the tactical marines always willing to take direction from more senior brothers.

Weapons: Bolter and combat blade.

Equipment: 3 frag grenades.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Gorechild, you are also in ^^


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Brother Vermian Lestron
Age: 41

Appearance: 225cm tall, short cut brown/red hair, light green eyes, has extensive burn marks across his left side, including his face. He is very athletic and muscular.

Personality: Vermain is a stubborn man who can be sometimes impulsive. He can be cold and calculating at times, but to fellow warriors he is normally respectful. He does have problems in many social situations as it is a place that he feels least at home.

Background: Vermian was born onto a war torn world. His life was constant chaos. From an early age he learned the harsh reality that all things end. One of his favorite memories is of his father telling him and his siblings about the great warrior giants who descended from the sky to fight a heretical foe. It was one of the last memories of his parents. Quickly afterword another war began against the green skins. At the age of 11 Vermian participated in the trials, and was accepted as an initiate of the Crimson Fists. While he was a scout his talents were used well. His athletic build allowed him to close with his enemy allowing him to excel in the use of close range antitank weapons. It was as a scout that he acquired his scars. Several times he charged to close and discharged his weapons. During a raid on a traitor guard detachment a hellhound’s fuel tanks ruptured bathing him in liquid fire. After the incident Vermian began to adjust his tactics. At times he still has flashes of his impulsiveness, but they are easily quelled. Due to the nature of his weapons Vermian has also been forced to learn the art of close combat.

Weapons: Meltagun, Bolt pistol, Combat blade, Combat knife

Equipment: 2 Krak Grenades, 1 Frag Grenade


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

G0arr your also in 
also welcome to the forum.

Ill wait till sunday I think and then I'll post the action thread, or sooner.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Brother Elias Kalon

Age: 47

Appearence: Heavy set and larger than the average marine making him perfect for the role of a devastator, squad mates often joke that he wouldn't fit into a suit of terminator armour. His dark hair is shaved close to his scalp leaving only a hint of a dark patch across his head. His deep eyes are a rich brown and kind, clashing with his massive form. Has an aquilla tattoed to the back of his neck.

Personality: Kalon is loud and hearty, with a deep voice, deep even for a marine. Believes in a shoot first, ask questions later policy, which can make him seem impatient at times. Friendly and easy to get along with, Kalon is often used as a liason with other forces if needed. Like most astartes he depises all heretics and xenos, particularly the Orks, while not having been in the astartes at the time of the diaster of Rynns world the hate is embedded into the chapter as a whole.

Background
Even as a ordinary human teenager Kalon was large, and fierce, making him an obvious candidate for recruitment into the Crimson Fists Astartes Chapter, struggling to recover from their enourmous casualties they suffered at the hands of the Orks a few decades before. Kalon went through rigorous and gruelling trials to become an astartes and was inducted into the Scout Company as all fledging astartes are. As early as a scout he became a heavy weapons specialist, carrying either a Heavy Bolter or Missile Launcher and carried on this specialisation when inducted into a Tactical Squad on full completion of his transformation into a Space Marine. He has fought in many battles and campaigns since his induction to the chapter. During one battle with the Orks on a space hulk he lost his left arm from the elbow further increasing his hatred of the race. A Bionic replacement was fitted after the battle which only helps to aid his stablity with heavy weapons. He now moves with the rest of the 4th company aboard the Crimson Dawn to the Fledren sector to do battle with the hated Orks once more.

Weapons: Trained in all heavy weapons, Kalon favours the continous firepower of the Heavy Bolter. Carries no backup weapon other than his combat blade, needing as much room as possible for his weapons ammo. 

Equipment: 3 frag grendades


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Can I get in on this still mate? If yeah then I'll come up with a character later tonight after work.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Angel of Blood you are in also.

Now Ill just wait to see if others join, Ill write the first post on my computer already.

Ultra111, yes you can, but remember that the only spots that are left now are for regular space marines... OK space marines are not regular but yea, you got the point. Ill be waiting for you.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Just a quick note on the gender thing, I thought all space marines were male?

Also can't wait to start this! :victory:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I really have no idea.
Someone enlighten me please?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, ALL Space Marines are male. 

Their female 'equivalents' (and i use that term only because they also use bolters and have 3+ armour saves, and even then I use it loosely) are the Sisters of Battle, who are under the domain of the Imperial cult and occation fight with Space marine, but aren't from the same organization. But in short yes, *ALL* Space Marines are *MALE*.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

oki, I knew about the sisters but was not sure if all SM were male.
So at any rate thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

komanko said:


> Ultra111, yes you can, but remember that the only spots that are left now are for regular space marines... OK space marines are not regular but yea, you got the point. Ill be waiting for you.


I assume by normal you mean no plasma weapons, no heavy weapons, and no CC weapons like PF? Can I have a chainsword or is that too much?

thanks for letting me in though, wills start writing one now.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

By saying regular space marine I meant, a space marine.

To answer your questions Ill first refer you to the equipment and weapon section in my first post. Then for the second question Ill say, no, you can have a chain weapon of any sort for now. As the RP unfolds you will see if you will get new wargear.

Ill cut it short.
Space Marine can have:
frag\krak grenades, one marines may take melta bombs, another marine may take an auspex. (Up to three frag or krak grenades, two melta bombs, one auspex). They melta bombs are taken.
Ranged weapons of choice: Bolt pistol, bolter. (both or just one, your choise)
Close Combat Weapons: Combat blades, knife. (up to two knifes and one combat blade)

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, jsut thoroughly read your first post, and your last just sumed it up well. Now working on him.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Name*: Brother Khiron Laertes

*Age*: 65

*Appearance*: Roughly 280cm tall, with a bald scalp and light grey eyes. His face possesses high cheek bones, with low eyebrows and a sharp nose. He possesses many scars crisscrossing his face from his many battles, particularly during his time serving in the chapters assault company, before being reasignned to his current role. No matter where the chapter sends him though, he will be happy to serve. He has a muscular body, even for a marine, but still retains his agility, which proves its worth during bloody melee. He has the chapter symbol tattoo'd on his chest over his heart, and the name of Rogal Dorn across his left forearm. He has no bionics as he has yet to be so close to death.

*Personality*: He is one of the more talkative marines when not in combat, but as soon as he sets foot on the battlefield, he is all business. He takes his role very seriously, and will do anything in his power to help his squad-mates. He is a charismatic and patient man. He is also very strict with his training. If he isn't found on the battlefield or sleeping, he will most likely be sparring with his fellow marines, in target practise, or meditation.

*Background*: His hatred for the Orks is paramount, and is driven even further by the fact that his brother was killed by the horde during the defence of Rynns world. He was raised on a planet near Rynns world by his parents. He grew up with high ideals of loyalty and honour. From a young age his father (who was the arena chanpion in his culture) taught him how to fight hand to hand, blade to blade, and how to use a gun. It is because of this prior training as well as his Astartes training that he is so efficient with all manor of weapons, including his own fists. When the Crimson Fists came to his planet, he knew immidiately that he should join their ranks. His upbringing also makes him very stubborn in the face of defeat, and would rather die than yield to his enemy and bring shame upon his honour.

*Weapons*: Bolter, Combat blade, Bolt pistol, 1 Knife.

*Equipment*: Auspex, 2 krak grenades.

*Class:* Tactical Marine.

Hope this is ok, any problems I will edit :victory:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Your in, just one thing edit the equipment and say what you have its frag or krak grenades.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

done and done, look forward to it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ill wait till tommorow evening, if G0arr wont post Ill update without him. As the last time he was online was three days ago...

Edit: Tomorrow is after I go to sleep, which means today evening.


----------



## Gorechild (Nov 29, 2009)

sorry about the delay ill be able to post later tonight.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sure, im not pressing you. As not everyone have posted yet.

Edit: Just saw your question Ultra, its a yes and a no, you are not an under strength squad, but I wont pay any attention to the rest of it. Just treat them like they are not there. I will maybe use them for certain things but they are mostly just following orders... Also the squad does not have a name, but if you want one just call it squad Hoth as its easier to remember... for me


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in update, will be up by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

No worries mate, no rush 

Quick question regarding the spare member of the squad...Are we allowed to use them in our posts? Not for anything major, like taking a buller for your own character, but things like telling them where to go with hand signals during a firefight, things like that?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I think better just ignore them, I will involve them from time to time. Also Gorechild is not with us anymore, he left the RP so again I'm still accepting members.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Are we going to kill him off then?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Not for now because he didnt PM me back when I asked him if he will return later. Ill wait for a while and maybe kill him later  For now if you want you can use him a bit, Because he was already included in my posts.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok mate, will do.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

So when is the next update planned for then?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I said already 2 posts ago that it will be up tomorrow evening or earlier.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh Terribly sorry, my eyes missed it. My bad


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

have my update done at around lunchtime, sorry for delay


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Its ok, I told you that you can take your time ^^
There is a chance that it will take me a little longer to update as my grandmother has died today. Not longer then usual I think... Anyway have a good day 

Edit: passed away is more likely and honorable here...

Edit 2: since Leartes attacked the orks you all need to post with what are your actions, as I said before you can kill up to 2 ork boyz.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

My condolences, take as long as you need buddy


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Hey, I'm alright, I'm not the one dead after all... Yea... Yea... Not appropriate...

At any rate, I'm all fine and my posting rate wont be an issue ^^
I needed a small mourning 10 minutes. For some reason I don't take it very seriously... So I guess it will hit me later, harder... In any case if it does, then Ill inform you.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Umm... So is Gorechild's marine dead? Ferenski wants to know


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I spoke with him and yes, he wont be coming back. So if you want I give you a "go" Thunder, to include him in your post.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for confirmation, i'll have it posted up today or tomorrow.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sure thing, after you'll post I'll update ^^


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

When's next update planned for?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Today probably.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry guys (and gals as it may be) had a Looong day so i'll post tomorrow


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright, since I'm moving into the woods after Hoth, I'm guessing I'll have to PM chat with you about it Komanko, right?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Hote will manage but next update I'll post something for you if you want.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Either that or let me know what I can/can't do when I go after the nob


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

There we are, All posted and i'm ready for the update. Sorry it took so long but i was extremley busy over the weekend. Hope the post makes up for it, Longest one yet (for me)! :victory:

EDIT: Oh, could you PM me Komanko on what i can/can't do against the nob like Warsmith? or hell, thrown something unexpected at me, i don't mind.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I already have something nasty planned for you ^^ Also congratulations if thats your longest post yet 
It was very nice keep up the good work  

Edit: I hope I'll post tomorrow, we shall see.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you very much, Though i doubt Ferenski would say the same...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I really enjoyed that post Thunder, well done.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Warsmith I know you wont be happy, but your post is not relevant. There are 2 possibilities now:

1. You delete post.

2. I just ignore it.

Choose one, I have already planned something for you, so wait until the update.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

No worries. I had a feeling. I'll just delete it.

EDIT: Done. Can't wait for the update now haha


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

It was still awesome  White clad War-god of Vengence... i like it!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ill agree with thunder here.
Ill update later today hopefully, because I first have some duties.
1. Post in Raven's RP 1
2. Post In Raven's RP 2
3. Learn stuff about history for history test.
4. Hopefully update this nice looking RP


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome, Can't wait!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

A complication arose, as I forgot I added Revan to the RP. I will have to think how to add him and only then post so I don't think it will be today, but don't worry tomorrow is a definite.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

komanko said:


> A complication arose, as I forgot I added Revan to the RP. I will have to think how to add him and only then post so I don't think it will be today, but don't worry tomorrow is a definite.


I'm confused, is someone called Revan joining this RP? I can't see it anywhere or do you mean something else :S


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ultra111 said:


> I'm confused, is someone called Revan joining this RP? I can't see it anywhere or do you mean something else :S


That Revan would be me xD.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

revan4559 said:


> That Revan would be me xD.


Ok, nice to have you in. I assume your making a character profile?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I hope he (or she as it may be the case) has been keeping up to date with the story. Also, Nice to have another marine on board. Welcome! :victory:


Shame we lost Ramirez  ...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Yea... about the marine type. He is not gonna play a marine ^^
So I'll ask you for now, please don't read the posts I put for him, it will ruin the surprise 
If you really want to then read but you are ruining it for yourselves lol


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh damn.. now you gone and made me think of about thirty different reasons why you've made it a secret. Tsk well i'm gonna find out later so shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I'll try and make him appear for you to see in several updates or even in after the next one


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well sounds like we're in for a show now lol. Looking forward to you jumping in Revan!

@Thunder thanks for the compliment on the post, even if it was a fluke!


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh come on! Love that last line. So good that i've have it in my signature!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

We have another player joining, another warsmith XD So I'll wait for him to send me a character so I can add him in. So I am sorry for the wait  He will be a marine.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I hope that doesn't get confusing! :laugh:

So update planned for today or tomorrow if the other warsmith gets his character done?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

If he gets it done I hope to update today. if not tomorrow is 100% as my history test is tomorrow and then I shall have lots of free time.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome, hope its Today


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Here's to the new players! Looking forward to the update. And I'll go by 40 since we have another warsmith now


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Name: Enrique losiv

Age: 36

Personality: Enrique say’s only things that need to be said, this gives him the appearance of the cold heartless bastard when this is not the case. Enrique will focus himself utterly to the job in hand not giving much room for any other thoughts.

Appearance: Enrique is short and slim he only bears one scar from a crazed traitor. He has short cut brown hair and dark blue eyes, of course he wears his dark blue power armour it is adorned with the few possessions that Enrique owns and some crimson fist icons.

Background: Born aboard a rouge trader star ship Enrique was found by the crimson fist who accidentally ploughed their was through the rouge traders tiny ship they took pity on him and took him back to Rynn’s world and gave him to a family he was forgotten by the chapter but Enrique never forgot the valiant marine that took him from his bed and into the emperors light. He made it his absolute goal to become a crimson fist, He trained every day for 10 years and when the time came for recruitment he was more than ready. His training as a scout was difficult but quick; he developed a very close orientated fighting style, fast as lighting kill the enemy before he knows it type thing. Enrique earned his rights to marine hood at the age of 30 (I need to know how to slot him into the rp before I go further than this)

Weapons: Bolt gun, bolt pistol, combat blade, knifex2

Equipment: 3 krak grenades

Class: space marine
Hope this is ok so far, I thought maybe the rest of his squad could have been killed by uncharacteristically accurate fire from and his vox was damaged so he was presumed dead as well until he came across you guys. 

p.s sorry for making you wait


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

maybe, it might well may be XD 
No worries about the wait part 
I'll post up tomorrow after school.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Ah Don't worry about the waiting, Just adds the suspence!

cool, Refering you two be 40 and 77 now


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

id perfer 52:laugh:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Compromise? 75?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah why not


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Haha the simplicity of my double digits 

I've been checking the forums here and there all day waiting for the update. I'm itchin' to keep it moving :grin:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

You're not the only one mate! :laugh:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

hasn't been an update in a while, when is is planned for?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Still waiting for everyone to post... I think...
Yes, we are waiting for Angel Of Blood to post.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Is there a time limit for posting? Because we can't wait forever, and he's definately been around as he's posted in other RP's.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

First of all, yes, we can wait longer  No there is not definite time limit but if someone takes to long I'll let him know. Now I'm going to PM him.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok mate, I wanna get this RP rolling xD


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Small update, Angel of Blood wont be able to post until max tommorow. So we shall wait for him ^^ I don't want people to miss updates, its a pain in the ass updating for several updates.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Apologies for holding the RP up a little. My squadron was randomly deployed on a field excersise over the weekend as a 'suprise', sent a brief message to Komanko yesterday to explain. I managed to get a post in on Ravens own RP on my mobile over literally an entire day, but that took so fucking long to actually do that i just couldn't manage another one. Just got back in aswell which is why my update is a little short. So yeah, sorry again guys but we literally had no warning we were being deployed on excersise, and it did drive all this out my mind for a few days ^^


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ah that's cool man, no worries


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

So.. when is the next update for? the suspense is killing me!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I know, I know, just having a few tests in this week and in the start of the next so I didn't have much time to think of an update. Ill try to give one by the end of this week.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't worry man, I'm a firm believer in Quality over Quantity anyway so take your time! All i wanted was a date to expect the update so i can be ready with popcorn. :victory:


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol save some popcorn for me! No worries, the suspense will just make it that much more exciting :good:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry to inform you that I'll have to delay the update. The reason is because my internet connection wont work properly. Sorry, I'll post when I get the chance.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it ok if the guys fighting in the clearing continue until all the orks are dead? Unless you have something else planned for those orks...? Just that way we the majority of us can still post.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Any chance of an update this week?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Yes there is! I'm sorry for not keeping my promise in regards of update, I hope that I will update tomorrow and if not there will be one by the end of the week.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

No probs. Hope i'm not sounding like a nagging nanny!


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

*Tank? TANK!!!!!*

So what kinda tank we talking here? A russ, or a pred, or something else?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I dont want to kill you yet XD so lets make it a kind of russ, but you know its looted so its not in a very good shape and may malfunction  Who knows?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for double just wanted to let everybody know that I updated the RP, so if someone did not notice then... ahh... yea... So now he knows  Anyway stop reading this and go work on your posts ^^ I want to see you deal with a freaking russ


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm waiting for Angel to post at the moment.

When i left, I asked him a question after killing those orks attacking him, so i wanna see what he does from there, before I do anything with the tank.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

No probs. Just wrote it up so if anyone did not see, so you know, that he will know


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh shit aye, roger, will get my post up tommorow morning


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Just waiting for 40 to reply to my message and i'll be able to post


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

This is still active, I am not posting as I have much tests to prepare for. As soon as I have time I will post, I think the deadline of my post will be this Tuesday.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

when u looking to update this again


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Probably tomorrow, but if I'll have time today I will update, tight schedule...


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

hurry up Komanko!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Creating an update right now, expect it to be up in I think less then an hour.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Yeppy doddle, finished the post. Sorry about slow post rate... I'm not used to run RPs and its hard work for me to run it, don't know how Revan runs all does RPs together... Anyway I hope you are enjoying the RP, for any questions PM me.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I am enjoying it, only improvement I can think of is regular updates; but this is your first Rp so its' ok


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I am Currently up in yorkshire at the moment, however when i get back down to wiltshire i shall have my post up!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

No probs Thunder, I can;t force you to post quickly  I don't do that anyway so how can I tell you to do it ^^


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Right, I'm going to post later today, Gotta do some drawing first but yeah. :victory:

EDIT: Apart from 40 and angel, who else needs patching up?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

So its, AoB (Angel), warsmith40, revan4559, Kayvaan, thats it I think.
You have nothing to hurry about


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I meant as in Apothecary wise


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

lol, didn't get it XD


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn, That was a long one to type :laugh:

Does anyone else have any wounds i need to fix?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Saw your post. Read it. Liked it


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh, goody good, I aim to please! :biggrin:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Great post Thunder, just one question: What's with all the random capital letters? You Don't Need A Capital Letter At The Start Of Every Word!!


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Terribly sorry, Its a habit i have and i can't help it at times :laugh:. Besides, because i have craptacular handwriting, making the first word a capital helps people read my writing and it has conveyed into my typing.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

So you use capitals at the wrong time (you forget to make 'i' a capitol as well  ) because it makes it easier for people to read your writing, on an internet forum? 

FOOL!

Nah I get you mate, it's not a big deal, it's just anoying me for some reason haha! I used to do the same thing at your age though.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll try to stop using them for every word though. Gotta break the habit one way or another


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

See, your post their was fine, you can do it mate! lol

I wanna post now, but I'm not sure what else to do because really I need the update...

Hey Thunder, fancy adding a little bit on the end of your post where you come over to me and ask me about a wound? Then I can post a reply and say some other stuff (I'll say I didn't realise I was wounded basically, because of the guilt overshadowing the pain maybe).


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Sure, a left a bit so that i could do that incase anyone had a wound or anything  just give me a minute.

EDIT: there done, go ahead ultra :biggrin:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

cool, cheers bud, now going to post (may take me a bit I'm painting some assault marines at moment  )


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Wanted to let Angel of Blood and Warsmith40 know that they still need to post, you don't have to rush, just inform me when you are planning to post.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Should get mine up tonite at some point


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry for all the delays, the holiday week was pretty packed with stuff to do, and school's coming back to bite me at the moment >.< I'll try to post in the next couple days, but at worst I'll have one byt the end of the week.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Hey, if you can, please post until the end of the week as I have a holiday and I will surely have time to post this time XD


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Same, been a pretty busy week, got some exams coming up at the end of the week for my course, which i really need to pass i do not want to back to my unit just yet lol. Will endevour to get an update up by tommorow evening.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

If you have no time then don't worry. Finish your tests first of you wish


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

A small update here, I am not sure if I will be able to use my internet from today until Thursday as I'm going on a annoying "vacation" to the dead sea. I'm taking my grandfathers laptop with me but I'm not sure if there will be internet connection in the hotel. If there will be I will post if not I wont XD Anyway Warsmith40 and Angel try to post this week because its been dragging on for a while already, and I have time now to update XD


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

This RP does seem to be going a bit slowly, lets get those posts up! k:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Its not my fault this time XD


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Post finally up. Apologies to all for my lateness on the post, between work and my birthday and the subsequent recovery i admit it had been driven out of my mind. Should be back to normal from now though


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

damn you for having a real life AoB, how dare you :angry:

Just warsmith now and we can update


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Me? Oh the other warsmith, I thought we agreed in 40 and 75.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yup, I meant 40


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry, I've finally found the time to post :search: We should be able to update as soon as its up. Sorry for the long delay everybody :fool:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

No worries mate. Update please! :biggrin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

No worries, but I will only be able to update on thursday because I hardly can access internet for an hour right now and that also after I pay an outrageous sum of money. That is because I'm not home


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh yeah forgot about that 

Well update when you can mate, looking forward to it


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

I know you grew fond of this delays so I have a new one for you 
My internet is not working at all, the only reason I am posting now is because when I use the home phone for some reason the internet connects and works but when I hang up it dies XD So anyway I will try to find somewhere to post from but until I do that you'll have to wait XD Sorry for this delay (again).

Cheers,
komanko.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Nah don't worry, Life comes along and fucks things up. Happens to everyone. I'll be eagerly waiting! :victory:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ok, reupdate, I manged to fix the problem and will write an update tomorrow.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh yeah! BOWSH!


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Posttacular! :victory:
Looking forward to the update!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Yea, I know I promised but I am currently experiencing an annoying writing block and can't come up with anything thats why I havent posted in any RP yet...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Are we going to declare this dead then? Not that I'm bored with it but we can't post without updates.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

No! I shall take up arms and get myself up from the chair and update it again, I just was in a sort of a break from RPing, lost interest for a while but because of my dear friend revan I have hopefully regained it again. So give me a little more time and I'll have a new update.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

komanko said:


> No! I shall take up arms and get myself up from the chair and update it again, I just was in a sort of a break from RPing, lost interest for a while but because of my dear friend revan I have hopefully regained it again. So give me a little more time and I'll have a new update.


You have till tomorrow to update or i shall kill you using the Death Star. xD


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

revan4559 said:


> You have till tomorrow to update or i shall kill you using the Death Star. xD


And after that I will feed your remains to some nurglings, and then I shall feed the nurglings to some tyrannids. And then I will leave the tyranids on a planet and use exterminatis on them.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> And after that I will feed your remains to some nurglings, and then I shall feed the nurglings to some tyrannids. And then I will leave the tyranids on a planet and use exterminatis on them.


Don't you think thats a little harsh, I understand that you are mad at me but what did the small, cute, nicely smelling nurglings did to you


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

komanko said:


> Don't you think thats a little harsh, I understand that you are mad at me but what did the small, cute, nicely smelling nurglings did to you


They gave my ancestors the plague and my grandmother cancer, and anyway the nurglings wouldn't die because they are daemons, they get to have a nice nap in the warp undisturbed by the noisy bloodletters and horny daemonettes.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Revan fire up the death star, im off to fetch the nurglings.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Im working on it and I think Ill post it tomorrow.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice, looking forward to it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Finally up.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

komanko said:


> Finally up.


It's a new years miracle


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

lol made me laugh a bit


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Can I bagsy the ork launcher?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You have no training with rocket launchers first of all, secondly I will wait to see who wants it and then decide with a dice roll probably.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok; I thought of as a way to redeem himself.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Really? REALLY?! If thats a way to reedem oneself i am a seal wanker.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

komanko said:


> Really? REALLY?! If thats a way to reedem oneself i am a seal wanker.


Well like you said it coudl very easily blow my own face off and kill me.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Thats not redemption this is just coincidence XD but lets finish it here, not it wont serve as an act of redemption.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

komanko said:


> Thats not redemption this is just coincidence XD but lets finish it here, not it wont serve as an act of redemption.


I didn't mean full redemption, just slight


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OK, fine, let me be a seal wanker if thats what you want... No but seriously, fine if you get chosen in the dice roll (if there will be one) then you will be slightly redeemed as Hoth will see it as an act of bravery and courage.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Update! good times. although on one small note......giggling? having a hard time imagining an astartes sergeant giggling lol


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

IMAGINE IT NOW! XD Pretend he is laughing. I wrote the update at 1 am in the morning what do you expect XD


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll be posting after the others have, sounded to me like in the update the new guy is coming up to me so I'll wait for his post.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Its for him to decide.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Scary astares? Or a nice comfortable seat on a rock? Tough choice, I might be hostile and challenge you to MORTAL COMBAT (a friendly deul) if that's ok with you komanko.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You are pretty exhausted from the fight I would think and the minutes left are not really enough to go for a MORTAL COMBAT!!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Awwwww, I like MORTAL COMBAT, ah well I'll just go and edit in some mortal combat for the next knights of the sword update.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I'll try to get a post up tommorow, Don't think i'll have time today.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You dont have to worry after what I put you through here XD Do it as long as you please.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

OK, I don't know if it might sadden some or just relieve others. In any case I decided to finish this RP right here right now. This comes because of a number of reasons, firstly and most importantly I'm closing this due to me losing interest in the RP and mostly in GMing also. Secondly due to the fact that this RP is seemingly dead now. There are maybe\possibly other reasons but they are not important. 

At any rate I hope you all enjoyed the little we did here and good luck in your other RPs.
Thanks for understanding,
komanko.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

As brief as it was, the RP was fun. Thanks for GMing komanko! :victory:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Thank you ^^ I'm glad you enjoyed.
Who knows maybe in the future I'll have something more planned and well organized... Maybe then I will open a new RP


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Haha sounds good to me. let me know if you set a new one up, will ya? :biggrin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sure thing ^^


----------

